# Glenvar Grace/ Westmeath Lad - Any info or photo's please



## Spangles (12 November 2017)

Hi,
I'm trying to find out any info about a mare called Glenvar Grace ? Her sire is/was Westmeath Lad (ID Class 1)

I'd love to know her colour, size, temperament etc.

Any info about her sire too would be lovely.

Thank you


----------

